# The Truth about Blackouts - A Story of an emg user



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 26, 2008)

So, I found a deal on a set of blackouts and decided to give them a whirl. As many of you know, i'm a die hard emg user, so when the idea of a pup just like an emg but "better" came along, i was intrigued. I had talked to many of the members, many saying they were better, many saying they were the same. Well, these are the results i have found. Mind you, i'v been playing emg actives for over 10 years, and i dont care for passives nearly as much, so i am a conasour of actives and feel i know what i'm talking about in this area.
I'l go a head and throw up some pics real quick.











So after installing these and playing on them for a few days, i'v made many observations. First off, one of the things said over and over is that they are "less noisy" than emgs. I'v never had a noisy emg in doezens of them. If they are noisy, its something else in your chain. Now, if your meaning electrical interferance? Then i can see where someone could say they are noisy, and they are, they pick up televisions, crt's ... pretty much anything electrical. When testing this out, i have found that the blackouts are MUCH more prone to electrical interferance compared to the emg's. They are about 2 times more sensitive to the interferance, which brings me to my next point. 

These pups are definatly hotter output than emg's, which would explain why they are more sensitive to interferance. Many of my pod patches were clipping the bass. The highs and bass are boosted, and the results are excellent. The notes carryed over better in soloing and quick runs. I dont necesiarilly think these are "better", but i DO prefer these BO's with the boosted lows and highs. The sound is excatly verbatim to emgs, excatly, other than this eq boost. Honostly, i do agree that these are excatly what these pups needed, actives i mean. It gives you the emg sound, but a bit more, fuller. I was very impressed when i turned on my clean channels. Smooth and full, once again, emg crystal cleans, but not "thin" as many describe emgs. The bass boost really fills in the gaps that emg's can leave.

Installation was a breeze. I already had quick connect emg's and was hoping that the BO's did too. To my satisfaction, they do, as well as a standard pup lead. I was impressed with the options, as well as reading in the instructions that if you need long shaft pots, they will send them to you free of charge. Thats service.

So, in short, I am very happy with my purchase. I wont be throwing out my emg's by any means, mostly because they sound excatly the same, but the blackouts just have that little hot rod boost that definatly would make me choose them over my beloved emg's if given the choice. The issue with them being "quiter" is false, they are actually noiser due to the boost in output i would assume, but its not really an issue with me, i'm used to it, and if your not standing next to anything like a crt, then they are silent. The customer service also would make me be swayed to the duncans, what with catering to emg users quick connects. Personally, blackouts will be the direction i choose for my active equipped guitars(every guitar i own) from here on out.


----------



## philkilla (May 26, 2008)

How would you compare them to 18-Volt modded EMG's? (If you have had experience with them)


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 26, 2008)

its about the same differance from a 9 volt emg to a an 18 volt modded. They 18 volt mod gives you more headroom, as well as a little bit different feel. The blackouts dont have a different feel to a 9volt emg, they are identical other than the slight eq and output boost. So i guess basically, no, the BO's dont feel like 18v modded emgs


----------



## noodles (May 26, 2008)

The funny thing is the highs and lows are NOT boosted. EMGs just happen to be very midrangey pickups, so the Blackouts will be scooped sounding to your ears.

I agree with you the noise thing, though. I didn't really notice.


----------



## JohnnyCNote (May 26, 2008)

I checked out the SD site and these look interesting. The set comes with pots, etc. Did you install them or keep the ones you had? Do they fit an Ibanez S series body? Is there any problem with making room for the battery? Also, what is the toggle switch for?



7 Strings of Hate said:


>


----------



## Drache713 (May 26, 2008)

Having just swapped the EMG 707 in the bridge of my Loomis for a neck model Blackout, I am able to explain my observations. First, the EMG was noiser (through my rig, may not be for others). And I would get this horrendous feedback from the 707 which I've heard from people before (zimbloth) is a common problem. The Blackout is much quieter, I was able to drastically lower the threshold of my noise gate to help with sustain. I didn't notice them being too much louder, but they are to my ears slightly louder than the EMG. The Blackout has a lot more bass, I couldn't notice a dramatic change in the amount of highs or mids, but I could definitely tell a definitive change in the _character_ of the highs and mids. Overall it does feel more organic and warm then the EMG did, and yet it still has an obvious active tone and feel to it. To my ears they are much more articulate and clear, I was amazed with the clarity and punch from staccato triplet rhythms. The lead sound is much more full and the cleans are more lively. I'm a convert. I feel that SD has delivered on every claim with these pickups, and I'm now an avid user.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 26, 2008)

I wish the blackout single was out already... I'm actually kinda GAS'ing to throw a set of Blackouts in the Applehorn but not sure I want to put an EMG S in the neck.


----------



## Naren (May 26, 2008)

I don't really get the noisy comment either.  My EMG707s are the quietest pickups I've ever owned and I can stand there at practice with my guitar's volume turned up all the way without me playing anything and it's pure silence.

People who think EMGs are noisy probably have a problem with the wiring or with their amp.

If I change the pickups on my RG1527 (which I may have to because the sound had turned really shitty on Saturday, so I took it to Ishibashi to get fixed), I think I'll probably put Blackouts in (because then I won't have to have the guitar routed and I think the guitar would sound awesome with actives).


----------



## ibznorange (May 26, 2008)

Matt, an SAV. DURRRR 

Ive not once had an issue with EMGs 
EVER 

that said, the EMG60 excluded, i just prefer how the blackouts sound


----------



## budda (May 26, 2008)

interesting review!

i have blackouts in the DC727 im getting back later this week, word on the street is that they dont agree with my amp.

i really hope i can make them agree lol


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 26, 2008)

how do i do nothing wrong and manage to get neg rep??


----------



## ibznorange (May 26, 2008)

Harmony Central Musician Community Forums

these people wander


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 27, 2008)

^


----------



## rgsuperstrat (May 27, 2008)

Hey just jumping in late here, but do the blackouts take the same route as the 707's? I noticed the pics look like it, but just a question!? And thank you for the compare, its very helpful to us emg humans!


----------



## Naren (May 27, 2008)

rgsuperstrat said:


> Hey just jumping in late here, but do the blackouts take the same route as the 707's? I noticed the pics look like it, but just a question!? And thank you for the compare, its very helpful to us emg humans!



There are two kinds: EMG-sized and "regular"-sized. The regular sized are the same size as regular DiMarzio or Seymour Duncan pickups and the EMG-sized are the same size as EMG pickups.

That's the big selling point of Blackouts. You don't have to route them. And, if you want to switch your EMGs out into Blackouts, they have the EMG-style quick insert thingies so that you can easily put them in.

I think they sound almost exactly the same as EMGs, but the fact that you don't have to route is a big selling point for me and one reason why I'm considering possibly putting blackouts in my RG1527 in the future.


----------



## FortePenance (May 27, 2008)

I have to agree with you on the gain comment. I had the gain at 10 o'clock when i tried out the Blackouts.


----------



## forelander (May 27, 2008)

Naren said:


> There are two kinds: EMG-sized and "regular"-sized. The regular sized are the same size as regular DiMarzio or Seymour Duncan pickups and the EMG-sized are the same size as EMG pickups.
> 
> That's the big selling point of Blackouts. You don't have to route them. And, if you want to switch your EMGs out into Blackouts, they have the EMG-style quick insert thingies so that you can easily put them in.
> 
> I think they sound almost exactly the same as EMGs, but the fact that you don't have to route is a big selling point for me and one reason why I'm considering possibly putting blackouts in my RG1527 in the future.



Ibanezes have fairly shallow routes; Stitch had to route his RG7420 for them, depth wise, so be wary and check the dimensions of the routes of your 1527 before you buy them to put them in (unless you're not against a neck shim, which is another option).


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 27, 2008)

*MOD MODE*

Hey Sakeido... how's about you chill with this kind of ridiculous, frivolous neg repping? It's an abuse of the system. Nowhere was 7SoH being rude, disrespectful, or a negative to our community. If anything, his post is a valuable resource, it just happens to have a "colorful" title that he feels expresses his opinion. 

"Nobody cares?" Guess what? I care. Everyone who posted in this thread, or viewed it, cares. And apparently, from the thanks given, our ADMINISHREDDER cares.

Call that a warning.  Thanks.


----------



## sakeido (May 27, 2008)

I didn't like how he was coming off. I thought that's what rep was for. 

We were through all this months ago and it was "no no no EMGs are awesome!" from him non-stop and then he comes through here like its OK to like Blackouts now that he went out and bought one.. but honestly I don't like most his posts anyway, so I'm more inclined to feel poorly about whatever he says.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 27, 2008)

I could care less.

Don't neg rep legitimate threads that are just someone's opinion, regardless of whether you like the title or not.


----------



## noodles (May 27, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> I wish the blackout single was out already... I'm actually kinda GAS'ing to throw a set of Blackouts in the Applehorn but not sure I want to put an EMG S in the neck.



Those are actually the best pickups EMG makes. The S and SA singles are toneful and versatile in a way that the 81, 85, 89 and 60 are not. I used to have a couple of parts mutt Strats loaded with them, and it was instant Pink Floyd. The humbuckers are a disappointment in comparison.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 27, 2008)

noodles said:


> Those are actually the best pickups EMG makes. The S and SA singles are toneful and versatile in a way that the 81, 85, 89 and 60 are not. I used to have a couple of parts mutt Strats loaded with them, and it was instant Pink Floyd. The humbuckers are a disappointment in comparison.



True, I really liked the tone of the S I had in the neck of my SC500 however the difference in output/volume (even when raised and lowered from the strings) between that and an active humbucker in the bridge was too significant for me. Since the Duncan is even hotter (to my ears) than the EMG counterparts I don't know if I'd be happy with the combo.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (May 27, 2008)

noodles said:


> EMGs just happen to be very midrangey pickups, so the Blackouts will be scooped sounding to your ears.



I actually think the opposite. I thought EMGz were more scooped at least the 707 vs the blackout bridge. The blackouts in my ATX seem to have more midrange to them. It could also be the wood differences between my Loomis and ATX that cause my conclusion.


I was pleasantly surprised by blackouts. I keep going back between the Loomis and ATX, and I like the tone I get out of the ATX a little more. It had more roar to it I guess. I did notice when I got the guitar and the p'ups were up to the strings that is was noisy. I thought there was just too much interference with the blackouts up that high. I think the same of EMGz, but I felt blackouts were out of control. I moved the pickups away from the strings and I was pleased. I like my EMGz that way too. I feel when they are lower the notes seem more clear, tight, and there is more bass response. Could be just me though.


----------



## zimbloth (May 27, 2008)

Have you tried it out with your Mesa yet or just POD? I reject your claim that they sound 'exactly the same'. Not even close in my experiences. The Blackout neck model is somewhat close, but the bridge model does not resemble an 81 at all.

Also, your claim that EMGs are not noisy? That may be your experience, but in 10 years of using EMGs and other pickups, I've always found the EMGs are more prone to feedback and interference. Both my bandmate and I were using EMGs that wouldn't stop howling, and as soon as we put Blackouts in? Dead quiet. So... I don't know what to tell you, but it's not a myth, not in my experiences.

I like Blackouts and EMGs, in the right guitar/rig they both can sound really good, but don't say things are 'false' when thousands of guitarists throughout the years have had those same observations/complaints. Just because you personally haven't experienced it doesn't mean it's "false". 

Yes the Blackouts do have more output than EMGs, it helps to just lower the pickup height or slightly adjust your amp settings. Although it's a hotter signal, it's also a cleaner signal IMO. I didn't get any interference or noise with mine.


----------



## Toshiro (May 27, 2008)

My local friend just picked up a Schecter ATX 6-string, and wants to get rid of the EMGs in his LTD MH. We both agree that the Blackouts have more low mid chunk and sound better. That's just our opinions though.

I've never liked EMGs, but I really like the Blackouts.


----------



## sakeido (May 27, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Have you tried it out with your Mesa yet or just POD? I reject your claim that they sound 'exactly the same'. Not even close in my experiences. The Blackout neck model is somewhat close, but the bridge model does not resemble an 81 at all.
> 
> Also, your claim that EMGs are not noisy? That may be your experience, but in 10 years of using EMGs and other pickups, I've always found the EMGs are more prone to feedback and interference. Both my bandmate and I were using EMGs that wouldn't stop howling, and as soon as we put Blackouts in? Dead quiet. So... I don't know what to tell you, but it's not a myth, not in my experiences.
> 
> ...



+1 on the EMG feedback.. I've had three separate Mesa rigs now and EMGs howl like bastards through all of them, the 707 in particular screams like a banshee. I highly doubt that a brand new Recto and Stiletto and an older Mark IV are all problematic rigs, and the house is not that old, and I don't own any CRT televisions. EMGs are prone to feedback. 
Also +1 to the bolded part. I remember us going through that, in basically those exact words months ago in another blackout thread, and you still don't seem to have gotten the idea. I am almost get the feeling that half of what you said in the OP is just to be consistent with your old posts because you were so evangelical about EMG's super silentness in the old blackout threads.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 27, 2008)

My EMG's have always been silent as well. And that's with high volume, playing a show, standing in front of my amp. No monitors though, maybe that makes the difference


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 27, 2008)

ok, well first off, sakeido, personally i think you have an attitude or some condasending remarks to make in 9 out of 10 of your posts, personally i dont really like you either, but if you must know, i made this thread just to give my opinions. I can admit when i am wrong, but i surly didnt make this thread, just to sound consistant to what i said, just to make me not look stupid infront of you,a guy on the internet i'l never meet, see, or talk to inperson.
As you can see, many people have chimed in this thread to ask basic knowledge questions such as "do these fit emg routes?", so just because you already know all the info you need to about these, not everyone else does. 

2nd, zimbloth, i dearly respect your opinions on gear, but you come off sometimes, as you are the end all, be all, knowledge master of gear. I'v heard the phrase, "the fool speaks first, and wiseman speaks last". Instead of taking other peoples observations and letting them know that they are all wrong and only your right, perhapse realize that this isnt facts i'm saying nor do i imply they are. They are only opinions, JUST LIKE YOURS. I know you think you know everything about gear, and your always right, but i'v realized that usually the people who really really know their gear, realize there is always something to learn beyond what they know. 
I, as well as many other members, agree with what i said about the noise issue being false. But personally, i think the problem is a definiation differance. When someone says "noisey" pickups, i am thinking that they buzz, on their own, without outside sources. When you say noisy, you are meaning that they feedback and are very sensitive to electrical interferance. If you look at it from that perspective, ALL pups are noisey just about, because even passives buzz at tv's and other electrical devices. I really dont mean to sound like a dick, i really like you and respect your advice, but quit squashing other peoples observations because they dont fit into the "Zimbloth Gear Facts Guide" that you must have.

And lastly, i realize i am a thick headed jerk alot of the times. And i know when i'm wrong, and this thread was partly to just give an honost unbiased opinion, i figured that be being a big emg fanboy, it would probably make a few members on the board that were thinking about getting Blackouts say to themselves, "hey, this guy is an emg nut, yet he said he prefers the BO's". I just was giving my review, and relinquishing my emg fanboy statis, because as i said before, wisemen know that they dont know everything and that there is always still much to learn. I'm sorry to all for the contraversy my thread has caused.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 27, 2008)

noodles said:


> The funny thing is the highs and lows are NOT boosted. EMGs just happen to be very midrangey pickups, so the Blackouts will be scooped sounding to your ears.
> 
> I agree with you the noise thing, though. I didn't really notice.



i really didnt pay attention to this before i did my review, but i was just reading the back of the blackouts box, and word for word, the box says
"In addition to being quiter, blackouts have more lows, more highs, and more output."

i agree on the emg's being very midrangey, perhapse they just droped the mids and raised the outputs rather than rasing the lows and mids? I guess thats practically the same thing though.



noodles said:


> Those are actually the best pickups EMG makes. The S and SA singles are toneful and versatile in a way that the 81, 85, 89 and 60 are not. I used to have a couple of parts mutt Strats loaded with them, and it was instant Pink Floyd. The humbuckers are a disappointment in comparison.



my buddie got that david gilmour prewired emg pickguard set on his strat, and i must say, i was blown away as well, i really miss playing that strat.


----------



## sakeido (May 27, 2008)

I never said anything about not liking you. This is the internet. 
Sure Zim is opinionated, but some people say things that are so far out there you have to wonder if they were playing the same piece of gear, if it was broken, or if they are just making shit up. Its only in these cases do I ever see him really speak up. 
Noise to me is feedback. You can get rid of hiss with a noise gate easily without it killing your tone. Feedback though, is annoying and sounds unprofessional, and in particularly bad cases (like with the 707s in every COW I've ever owned through every amp I've owned) really spoils my enjoyment of an instrument.


----------



## Kakaka (May 27, 2008)

I think I read it on a Guitar World review that these Blackouts are indeed a blast in any possible aspect. The only con was that you would have to make a somewhat drastic adjustment/tweaking to your eq and rig, due to the high output and midrange response.
Weird to read people finding it 'scooped'. Thought it was just the problem with the EMGs.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 27, 2008)

well, let me rephrase what i said, i dont personally dislike you, but i do dislike a lot of your posts, i just want to say that real quick because i dont know you and its not fair to say i dislike you personally.

But i agree with most of what you said. I agree feed back and interferance are noise, i just dont like saying that these pups are noisy, because i dont think they are, i think all of these outside sources MAKE them noisy. Just like with the blackouts, they arent noisy, all of the interferance in a room is noisy.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 27, 2008)

My experience on EMGs:
Having played through them at 2 shows, two practices a week since january through a DC3, a JCM2000, and a Rectoverb, i have pretty no much feedback issues. 
Take that how you will.


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2008)

I actually am awaiting a Blackout from daybean and I'm interested to see what it will do for my sound. 

This, of course, coming from a guy who said he'd never switch from EMGs. 

But we'll see, I guess.


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2008)

Fucking double.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 27, 2008)

hey zim, i just went upstairs and tryed out my ibby on my rectoverb at the volumes that feedback was a problem for me,(i already put the BO's through the recto, just not too loud) and it was EXCATLY the same thing. It fed back just like the emgs did and high volume. I'm not diming the gain or anything either.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 27, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> hey zim, i just went upstairs and tryed out my ibby on my rectoverb at the volumes that feedback was a problem for me,(i already put the BO's through the recto, just not too loud) and it was EXCATLY the same thing. It fed back just like the emgs did and high volume. I'm not diming the gain or anything either.



I wonder what i'm doing that you're not? I never have the issues at practice or at shows, and i'm using EMG707s through a rectoverb.


----------



## zimbloth (May 27, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> 2nd, zimbloth, i dearly respect your opinions on gear, but you come off sometimes, as you are the end all, be all, knowledge master of gear. I'v heard the phrase, "the fool speaks first, and wiseman speaks last". Instead of taking other peoples observations and letting them know that they are all wrong and only your right, perhapse realize that this isnt facts i'm saying nor do i imply they are. They are only opinions, JUST LIKE YOURS. I know you think you know everything about gear, and your always right, but i'v realized that usually the people who really really know their gear, realize there is always something to learn beyond what they know.
> I, as well as many other members, agree with what i said about the noise issue being false. But personally, i think the problem is a definiation differance. When someone says "noisey" pickups, i am thinking that they buzz, on their own, without outside sources. When you say noisy, you are meaning that they feedback and are very sensitive to electrical interferance. If you look at it from that perspective, ALL pups are noisey just about, because even passives buzz at tv's and other electrical devices. I really dont mean to sound like a dick, i really like you and respect your advice, but quit squashing other peoples observations because they dont fit into the "Zimbloth Gear Facts Guide" that you must have.
> 
> And lastly, i realize i am a thick headed jerk alot of the times. And i know when i'm wrong, and this thread was partly to just give an honost unbiased opinion, i figured that be being a big emg fanboy, it would probably make a few members on the board that were thinking about getting Blackouts say to themselves, "hey, this guy is an emg nut, yet he said he prefers the BO's". I just was giving my review, and relinquishing my emg fanboy statis, because as i said before, wisemen know that they dont know everything and that there is always still much to learn. I'm sorry to all for the contraversy my thread has caused.



Your rant against me was uncalled for. All I said was IN MY EXPERIENCE EMGs are indeed more noisy than Blackouts, so go easy on the 'this is false' thing. How anyone could find that unreasonable I'll never know. All I did was reject your blanket statements.

What the hell is your problem? Learn to read perhaps? You're doing exactly what you're accusing me of (which I didn't, for proof check my last post).



you said:


> I really dont mean to sound like a dick, i really like you and respect your advice, but quit squashing other peoples observations because they dont fit into the "Zimbloth Gear Facts Guide" that you must have.



Well you DO sound like a dick, because what you're accusing me of is exactly what you did in your original post, which IRONICALLY IS EXACTLY WHAT I WAS CALLING YOU OUT ON. I didn't dispute YOUR observations, did you even read? I was saying MY experience as opposite, that's all.

I love how "in my experiences ________" = squashing other people's observations. Fuck you dude.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 27, 2008)

your right, i'm an asshole, i disagreed with the mighty knowledge master zimbloth!! how dare i?? right?

Look, i dont really want to sit here for 9 pages arguing. I'm pretty sure everyone on the boards knows how you can be about your gear knowledge, you know alot. I'm not saying you dont, but you come off as a gear snob, and just because we all dont own guitar stores or have a million 7 strings that have graced our hands doesnt mean we are all idiots. 
I wanted to give an honost opinion. And while many people like you have said they are dead silent, i wanted to give my perspective, a realistic perspective, that if you get these pups, they arent ALWAYS going to be dead silent. They feedback just like all pups, like i said, the emg's feedback range and the bo's range, FOR ME AND MY RIG, feedback at the same place on the dial. Also, the claim on their box as to them being great for recording because of no moniter interferance was shit too. I sat at my computer in the same spot as always, and they were TWICE as loud infront of it. So i just feel that your misleading people about these pickups when you say they are less noisy or prone to interferance. Unless i just have a magical feeding back amp and a magical computer moniter that puts out more interferance than normal.
On top of all that, when i recorded with them, they recordings were so similar, that you litterally could not tell a differance. Once again, MY experience, but you let me know how i was wrong again. 

Reguardless, i didnt call you an asshole or tell you to fuck off. Frankly, i dont really care what you say to me. You can feel how you want. To be honost, i didnt mean to come off quite as strongly as i did, i was all fired up at sakeido when i wrote that post FWIW


----------



## Chris (May 27, 2008)

This thread makes me sad.


----------



## zimbloth (May 27, 2008)

This thread makes me CONFUSED. Am I crazy here? I don't get this guy at all. I clearly only said "in my experience, [opposite observation than you]". Can someone point out what I'm missing here?

Anyways I'm done, clearly 7SOH you're on the brink of madness here as you're not reading a damn thing I say and throwing out absurdities left and right. Again, someone tell me how this makes sense: "In my experience, _____" = being a gear snob??!? I never once disputed what YOU experienced, I just said I experienced something different, sheesh...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 27, 2008)

your right, i'm crazy, what can i say.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 27, 2008)

tell ya what dude, everyone on the boards that has been into actives have been throwing alot of claims around. I just wanted to write a thread that said what i found. Now i knew there were going to be a bunch of people who disagreed with me because i'v read many of the threads about them, and my findings were different. But i almost knew you specifically were going to pop up to say something like you said in your first post. 

You often come in threads and voice your thoughts, and while you dont say "this is fact!" before your posts, you many times come across as your absolutly right, and if anyone disputes that fact, they obviously dont know their gear nearly as well as you.

We all know you have lots of experience, but it gets a bit old to have the attitude of always being right and the other guy is inexperienced. 

I feel you have a large overall knowledge on gear, but for over 10 years now, every single time i reach for a guitar, it has had actives. I'v tryed many other guitars and pups and dont care for them like actives. So basically, i'd like to think that i know what i'm talking about, perhaps even more than you , in this little sliver of gear knowledge. But blackouts havnt been out but for a few months, so to talk about these pups like you've owned them for years and have them completly figured out already just isnt very fair. I dont know tons and tons about them because i just got my hands on them, but i Do know what MY experiences with them are. In my findings, their noise claims ARE false, but i said that it was my findings. I guess i did jump your shit a bit, and like i said, i was a little hot at sakeido, so i would like to sincerely apoligize for any personal offence, but i dont feel bad for a differance of opinion. I guess basically, i'v seen you rip a few guys a new asshole in a few threads, where i didnt feel you were right.
I just didnt want it to turn into one of those, and like i said, i jumped your shit a bit much looking back at it. But just please realize, you may not see it because your you, but at times you come off as a condesinding, know it all,....gear snob for lack of a better term. But honostly, i like you, and respect 99% of your advice and opinions.

Hell, i know i often come across as a thick headed asshole, i just try to accept it and move on.


----------



## budda (May 27, 2008)

or someone could just drop it, move on, and take what's been posted for what it's worth.

so here we have:

2 guys, same pickups, 2 different experiences. some people had similar experiences to dude A, some had similar situations as dude B.

end of story.

stfu. go play your guitars, loudly if need be. no more arguing needs to be had, no more "i dont get it!" needs to be had, none of that.

capish? good.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 27, 2008)

thanks budda  we needed that


----------



## budda (May 27, 2008)

I'll say!

I'm curious as to what My blackout experience will be


----------



## sakeido (May 27, 2008)

It doesn't take very long to directly compare two different pickups that fit in the same routes and hook up with the same connector. It took me all of twenty minutes to figure out Blackouts sounded better and didn't feedback like EMGs - and about eighteen minutes of that was me restringing my guitar after changing pickups. 

I had thought we had reached an consensus about the whole Blackout vs. EMG issue for some time now and anyone interested could just search. Everyone should also know that they make two different sizes, and are a direct retrofit for EMGs, because Seymour Duncan makes a point of advertising that at all opportunities. For what its worth, this is the only thread so far I've seen where someone did not notice the Blackouts are quieter, and seeing as how you were absolutely certain nothing could ever be quieter than EMGs, I'm not surprised.

I honestly figured the book was closed on this whole thing. Hence "we were through this months ago" and then your preacher-on-a-pulpit first post: "highly pretentious title," which in retrospect is a little too narrow.


----------



## zimbloth (May 27, 2008)

For the last time, I said *in my experience* EMGs have given me noise issues over the years. I'm sorry you feel me stating my opinion on the matter offended you, there was no 'attitude' behind it. It was just me expressing my opinion.

Think whatever you want dude, it's a free country. You wouldn't be the first guy around here to falsely judge me. Enjoy your new guitar man


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 27, 2008)

FWIW, i figured if i named a thread something like Blackouts! or I installed blackouts!, not many people would even notice it was a new thread.


----------



## budda (May 27, 2008)

to all about to post.. PLEASE READ:



budda said:


> or someone could just drop it, move on, and take what's been posted for what it's worth.
> 
> so here we have:
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnnyCNote (May 27, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> FWIW, i figured if i named a thread something like Blackouts! or I installed blackouts!, not many people would even notice it was a new thread.



Thanks for posting the info on these pickups! I hadn't been aware they existed until now. May I direct your attention to the first post I made on this subject? I have a few questions about the pickups and your guitar . . .


----------



## LordOVchaoS (May 27, 2008)

What are blackouts? I've never heard of them before. Will they fit my Xiphos without routing?


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 27, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> I wish the blackout single was out already... I'm actually kinda GAS'ing to throw a set of Blackouts in the Applehorn but not sure I want to put an EMG S in the neck.



Honestly, the EMG S is an amazing pickup. Glassy, clear, and articulate. Imagine David Gilmour.


----------



## zimbloth (May 27, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> What are blackouts? I've never heard of them before. Will they fit my Xiphos without routing?



They're active Seymour Duncans, and yes. They make them in both normal (DiMarzio) and EMG sizes. They sound quite good in mahogany like your Xiphos IMO.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (May 27, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> They're active Seymour Duncans, and yes. They make them in both normal (DiMarzio) and EMG size.



I hope you're joking


----------



## zimbloth (May 27, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> I hope you're joking



I thought _you_ were joking but I figured I'd answer your question just in case. 

EDIT: Ah, I guess I should have noticed your gear info. Oops.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (May 27, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I thought _you_ were joking but I figured I'd answer your question just in case.
> 
> EDIT: Ah, I guess I should have noticed your gear info. Oops.



 

I was totally joking  

I was just making a beer fueled parody of the guys that don't utsf.


----------



## Chris (May 27, 2008)

JohnnyCNote said:


> Thanks for posting the info on these pickups! I hadn't been aware they existed until now. May I direct your attention to the first post I made on this subject? I have a few questions about the pickups and your guitar . . .



[action=Chris]thanks Johnny very much for saving the thread[/action]


----------



## JohnnyCNote (May 27, 2008)

Anytime!


----------



## LordOVchaoS (May 27, 2008)

JohnnyCNote said:


> Anytime!



I'll answer your questions bro though I don't know if he installed the new pots, etc... I did!

They will fit perfectly in an S series if you buy the phase 1 models. Phase 1 goes in place of passives and phase 2 goes in place of EMG's. 

They're easy to wire up and the sound WONDERFUL!!!

There was plenty of room for the battery in the control cavity of my Xiphos so I imagine the S will be the same. 

I don't think that little switch on his guitar has anything to do with the Blackouts


----------



## JohnnyCNote (May 27, 2008)

Thanks mucho! I had been thinking about having a Floyd Rose installed on my Strat, but since it would involve routing and beaucoup $$$, and the present tremolo works well, it would make more sense to go with active pickups in my Ibanez . . .


----------



## Prada3353 (May 27, 2008)

EMGZ RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!



but seriously, i can't wait to try some blackouts out, sound's like theyre pretty sweet pups


----------



## daybean (May 28, 2008)

theres alot of blackout users on here and emg uses, everyone has a different rig, differrent guitar, and a sound they like to get from there tone. 7SOH has an opinion, so its changed, that shit happens. i have both a bridge blackout in one s7 and two 707s in aother, with a 707tw coming on the 29th. (RICK, your blackout (neck) pickup is on the way, check your messeges). i like them both, no main difference, just what has been said, about them being a little more "better in their experience", not in mine, but i pay different gear. i would like to add that ive never had a hum, feedback issue with these 707s either. 

7SOH has a good point on he was just giving his opinion coming from an emg fanboy. i have gotten some good rewiews for the emg s, a pickup im going to checkout, if anything a thread like this helps someone express what they like about a certain piece of gear 

so sometimes people have opinions about the gear they just pluged in and played, what did you expect. i hope when i right a review on the new emg707tw i dont get raped.....


----------



## Zepp88 (May 28, 2008)

I am a die hard EMG hater, the Blackouts fixed everything I hated about the EMGs, I'm even considering using them in all my guitars (although I would like to use passives, but I'm getting totally hooked on the Blackouts! )


----------



## JohnnyCNote (May 28, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> They will fit perfectly in an S series if you buy the phase 1 models. Phase 1 goes in place of passives and phase 2 goes in place of EMG's.
> 
> They're easy to wire up and the sound WONDERFUL!!!
> 
> There was plenty of room for the battery in the control cavity of my Xiphos so I imagine the S will be the same.



Do they require any soldering? I don't solder (it's a sure way to get burned when one has no depth perception) . . .


----------



## Zepp88 (May 28, 2008)

JohnnyCNote said:


> Do they require any soldering? I don't solder (it's a sure way to get burned when one has no depth perception) . . .



Yeah they do, it's a full pickup install, you'll have to replace the pots and the jack.

Unless you have EMGs in the guitar already, then you can just swap them out using the same connector.


----------



## JohnnyCNote (May 28, 2008)

There's a local guy who's pretty good and reasonable. I'll see what he wants . . .


----------



## Zepp88 (May 28, 2008)

JohnnyCNote said:


> There's a local guy who's pretty good and reasonable. I'll see what he wants . . .



Anybody who is competant with a soldering iron should have no trouble doing it.


----------



## JohnnyCNote (May 28, 2008)

I might get my brother to do it. One-eyed soldering is a sure-fire way to burn one's fingers. However, I might try one of those cordless guns that heat up and cool off instantly. From what I've heard they're 'sposed to be pretty good. 

I did replace 2 pickups in my Walnut Strat when I first got it, but that was really straightforward. I also installed the Stratoblaster and ESP version of the same preamp on both Strats, but those only required using a wire nut.

I was reading about the reduction in (undesirable) feedback with the Blackouts. How do they do with the good kind of feedback?


----------



## amonb (May 28, 2008)

Thanks very much for this thread, there has been a lot of "blackout talk" on the boards for a while and I actually thought 7SoH gave a different perspective on the pickup than a lot of other threads/posts I have read. I have only recently stepped into the active world (albeit 6 string with EMG 60n and 81b) and am hapy to receive as many differing viewpoints as possible before I fork out any cash on new pickups.

Cheers dude


----------



## Jason (May 28, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> tell ya what dude, everyone on the boards that has been into actives have been throwing alot of claims around. I just wanted to write a thread that said what i found. Now i knew there were going to be a bunch of people who disagreed with me because i'v read many of the threads about them, and my findings were different. But i almost knew you specifically were going to pop up to say something like you said in your first post.
> 
> You often come in threads and voice your thoughts, and while you dont say "this is fact!" before your posts, you many times come across as your absolutly right, and if anyone disputes that fact, they obviously dont know their gear nearly as well as you.
> 
> ...




So why are you even writing a review then?  So you have had the pups for the same amount of time or less as Nick but you know more?


----------



## HighGain510 (May 28, 2008)

TemjinStrife said:


> Honestly, the EMG S is an amazing pickup. Glassy, clear, and articulate. Imagine David Gilmour.



Go back and read the post I made after that one. I like the tone of the EMG S (I've had one in a guitar before) but the OUTPUT difference is why I won't consider it for a guitar with an active humbucker that is hot in the bridge. If I put a blackout in the bridge position and then flipped to an EMG S in the neck the difference in output, regardless of the height of the pickup, would still be dramatically lower in the EMG S. It works great in a S-S-S setup like the Gilmour pickguard loaded with them but with a super hot active humbucker the volume difference wouldn't be useful IMO.  It's all good anyways, I already purchased a passive single coil pickup for my neck position and I'm keeping the PH-R in the bridge.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (May 28, 2008)

> Weird to read people finding it 'scooped'. Thought it was just the problem with the EMGs.





Yeah, blackouts to me have more mids and that is part of why I like them better.


----------



## JohnnyCNote (May 28, 2008)

Jason said:


> So why are you even writing a review then?  So you have had the pups for the same amount of time or less as Nick but you know more?



I'd like to sincerely suggest that there be a separate thread about whether or not this one should have been started. Then those of us who've found this one useful can discuss the originally intended subject, Seymour Duncan Blackout pickups, without having to sift through all sorts of posts that are not at all informative . . .


----------



## eaeolian (May 28, 2008)

I think Johnny's on to something. Limit this to Blackout discussion - if you want to flame each other, start a new thread (preferably in off-topic, or the lounge if it's a serious discussion of review abilities and veracity.)


----------



## Randy (May 28, 2008)

DarkKnight369 said:


> Yeah, blackouts to me have more mids and that is part of why I like them better.



It'd rule if somebody would run the EMG's (707, 81-7, 60-7; 9 volt and 18volt) and the Blackouts through MadTracker's Plug-in and answer this once and for all. 

Also (I dunno if it's been answered before; lots of stuff to sift through) has anybody noticed any audible difference between the Phase 1 and the Phase 2 Blackouts? I know they're theoretically the same, but I can imagine rearranging the components into a different sized housing could have *some* difference.


----------



## zimbloth (May 28, 2008)

EMGs have plenty of mids, it's just highly concentrated, whereas Blackouts have a more balanced frequency response (more bass, low mids, etc). I'd also say the Blackouts have smoother high-mids than EMGs. For some sounds though, the EMG 81 high-mid honk is a cool thing. I like it sometimes myself, I just wouldn't want it to be my only pickup.


----------



## noodles (May 28, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> EMGs have plenty of mids, it's just highly concentrated, whereas Blackouts have a more balanced frequency response (more bass, low mids, etc). I'd also say the Blackouts have smoother high-mids than EMGs. For some sounds though, the EMG 81 high-mid honk is a cool thing. I like it sometimes myself, I just wouldn't want it to be my only pickup.



Honestly, that was my take on it. EMGs have more mids, but they are also focused higher up. I believe this is a product of the very low output pickup, coupled with a strong preamp. The preamp is shaping the tonal character of the pickup.

The Blackouts sound more balanced, because they are closer to a traditional pickup. They have a much stronger magnet than an EMG, and have a lower output preamp. They sound and respond more like a passive pickup, which gives them a broader, albeit lower, midrange response.


----------



## Drew (May 28, 2008)

noodles said:


> Honestly, that was my take on it. EMGs have more mids, but they are also focused higher up. I believe this is a product of the very low output pickup, coupled with a strong preamp. The preamp is shaping the tonal character of the pickup.



What blew me away was, provided you kept your preamp gain low enough that their high output didn't complicate things, that they sounded surprisingly like singlecoils.


----------



## JohnnyCNote (May 28, 2008)

> What blew me away was, provided you kept your preamp gain low enough that their high output didn't complicate things, that they sounded surprisingly like singlecoils.



That answers a question I've had - thanks! I really like the single coil sound for chords, and was wondering how to acheive it with active pickups . . .


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> What are blackouts? I've never heard of them before. Will they fit my Xiphos without routing?



Joe saving the thread. 

I'm excited to get mine in to see what it sounds like.


----------



## rocklobsta1109 (May 28, 2008)

I installed a set of blackouts into my ibanez RG 6'er and the only modification I had to do was trim the mounting tabs and bend the little quick connectors and other then that they fit in pretty good. They really made my 6 come to life i love em.


----------



## Prada3353 (May 28, 2008)

so if you had a emg 81/85 set with the quick connect system, could you just un plug the emgs, and then plug in the blackouts without any sodering?

i suck at sodering so this would be a nice nice feature, and would save me $60 on having a tech do it


----------



## amonb (May 29, 2008)

Prada3353 said:


> so if you had a emg 81/85 set with the quick connect system, could you just un plug the emgs, and then plug in the blackouts without any sodering?
> 
> i suck at sodering so this would be a nice nice feature, and would save me $60 on having a tech do it



Good question.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 29, 2008)

Prada3353 said:


> so if you had a emg 81/85 set with the quick connect system, could you just un plug the emgs, and then plug in the blackouts without any sodering?
> 
> i suck at sodering so this would be a nice nice feature, and would save me $60 on having a tech do it



Yes, Seymour Duncan included this abliity with that in mind.


----------



## musicman2879 (May 29, 2008)

OK I HAVE BEEN A EMG HATER FOR A WHILE. BUT I HAVE LEARNED TO LIKE THEM FOR THERE QUALITIES..By doin the 18v mod to my 707's I got them where I like them.. the BO's I installed were great for the three days I had them.. someone stole my RG 7 at a GIG..Dont know how..Ne ways..Whats this with the 7420 needing to be routed out more for Depth on the pup?? Help me out Stitch or someone who has done done it..I have two 7420's and one has EMG size routes and the other regular size..Which has to be modded?? I ordered Blackouts for both!!!Also two things contribute to noise, too many grounds..Each ground is an antenna for noise and also does all your cavities have conductive shielding paint(even in the pup routes matters)Also never ground your bridge with Actives.. makes the strings like antenna's.. Friends always bring me active setups and say, to much noise..Whats wrong 9 times out of 10 they grounded the bridge and/or have no conductive sheilding.. most factory conductive shielding sucks by the way..


----------



## Drew (May 29, 2008)

JohnnyCNote said:


> That answers a question I've had - thanks! I really like the single coil sound for chords, and was wondering how to acheive it with active pickups . . .



To be clear, I'm talking about EMG's there - I've never played Blackouts.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (May 29, 2008)

musicman2879 said:


> OK I HAVE BEEN A EMG HATER FOR A WHILE. BUT I HAVE LEARNED TO LIKE THEM FOR THERE QUALITIES..By doin the 18v mod to my 707's I got them where I like them.. the BO's I installed were great for the three days I had them.. someone stole my RG 7 at a GIG..Dont know how..Ne ways..Whats this with the 7420 needing to be routed out more for Depth on the pup?? Help me out Stitch or someone who has done done it..I have two 7420's and one has EMG size routes and the other regular size..Which has to be modded?? I ordered Blackouts for both!!!Also two things contribute to noise, too many grounds..Each ground is an antenna for noise and also does all your cavities have conductive shielding paint(even in the pup routes matters)Also never ground your bridge with Actives.. makes the strings like antenna's.. Friends always bring me active setups and say, to much noise..Whats wrong 9 times out of 10 they grounded the bridge and/or have no conductive sheilding.. most factory conductive shielding sucks by the way..




You don't ground actives period, they are internally grounded.

Ibanez normal pickup routes are really shallow. They are made with the Ibanez p'ups and dimarzios in mind. The blackout phase I passive sized p'ups fit into the slot just fine, but they are too deep for the routes. Some have shimmed the neck, others needed to route the cavity down more into the body.

The phase II EMG sized blackouts should fit find into the 707 routes. They are direct replacements.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 29, 2008)

mine swapped out with the emgs no problem, and i think someone asked what the switch on my guitar was for, its a kill switch


----------



## zimbloth (May 29, 2008)

JohnnyCNote said:


> That answers a question I've had - thanks! I really like the single coil sound for chords, and was wondering how to acheive it with active pickups . . .



That's only with the 707, not all EMGs. If you plan on using an EMG 81-7 that won't be the case.


----------



## musicman2879 (May 29, 2008)

All pickups must have a ground..Thats what the braided wire is for..All I was saying is you dont ground the bridge with active's... Got both sets of BO's today and they are both almost touching the strings when in the cavities..The BO's dont have to be as close to the strings as EMG's.. I guess I am going to put a set of them in my C-7. so i only have to mod 1 Ibanez..


----------



## SplinteredSoul (May 29, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> its about the same differance from a 9 volt emg to a an 18 volt modded. They 18 volt mod gives you more headroom, as well as a little bit different feel. The blackouts dont have a different feel to a 9volt emg, they are identical other than the slight eq and output boost. So i guess basically, no, the BO's dont feel like 18v modded emgs



"I wont be throwing out my emg's by any means, mostly because they sound excatly the same"

Sorry I might have misunderstood something. Do you mean the Blacksounds sound exactly the same as EMGs? If so, why are you going Blackouts from here-on?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 29, 2008)

because the blackouts sound excatly the same (as a 707 TO ME!)as the emg's, but with a little output boost in the lows and highs, so they are almost identical in sound, but the blackouts slightly higher output and small boost in those areas just makes them sound a tad more lively, but you can practically get the same sound with the emgs if you eq them right. Besides, now that i actually have an alternative to emgs, i'm going to also base my decesion on customer service somewhat. Duncan took advantage of emg's shitty move of forcing us to router our guitars if we want actives, duncan has finally made that not the case


----------



## JohnnyCNote (May 29, 2008)

Drew said:


> To be clear, I'm talking about EMG's there - I've never played Blackouts.



Thanks for clearing that up!



7 Strings of Hate said:


> mine swapped out with the emgs no problem, and i think someone asked what the switch on my guitar was for, its a kill switch



I asked - thanks! What are the knobs for, or do you still use the volume control? I've never used mine for anything other than a kill switch . . .


----------



## LordOVchaoS (May 29, 2008)

musicman2879 said:


> All pickups must have a ground..Thats what the braided wire is for..All I was saying is you dont ground the bridge with active's... Got both sets of BO's today and they are both almost touching the strings when in the cavities..The BO's dont have to be as close to the strings as EMG's.. I guess I am going to put a set of them in my C-7. so i only have to mod 1 Ibanez..



In the wiring diagram that came with the pickups the blackouts are grounded to the bridge. I did it and don't have any noise.







I can't imagine them being any quieter if I disconnected it.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 29, 2008)

yea, i have absolutly NO noise either, but i do get strong interferance, but i'm starting to think that it might be the wiring in my house or perhapse, i'm right above the furnace where i'm at in my house, so maybe its mucho electrical interferance below me. All i know is when i go to other places to play, my interferance is quite minimal, but here, its strong, and hell, upstairs is where my rig is and its not really bad up there, which is why i thought maybe something in the basement with 240w or something like that was causing it instead of my house wiring. (my house is 102 years old, so the wiring is outside of the wall mostly)


----------



## SplinteredSoul (May 29, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> because the blackouts sound excatly the same (as a 707 TO ME!)as the emg's, but with a little output boost in the lows and highs, so they are almost identical in sound, but the blackouts slightly higher output and small boost in those areas just makes them sound a tad more lively, but you can practically get the same sound with the emgs if you eq them right. Besides, now that i actually have an alternative to emgs, i'm going to also base my decesion on customer service somewhat. Duncan took advantage of emg's shitty move of forcing us to router our guitars if we want actives, duncan has finally made that not the case




Ahh ok, thanks for clearing that up. 

You having problems with EMG customer service then? Try talking to Rick Hunt. He's my contact in the engineer's department, and he's been nothing but helpful for me. He even helped me in his own free time to design my own EMG electronics system, fully customising my Guitar beyond EMG specs.

There is one thing you did miss on your decision making between the two; ... price? How do the Blackouts compare with the EMG's on pricing?


----------



## Metal Ken (May 29, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> because the blackouts sound excatly the same (as a 707 TO ME!)as the emg's, but with a little output boost in the lows and highs, so they are almost identical in sound, but the blackouts slightly higher output and small boost in those areas just makes them sound a tad more lively, but you can practically get the same sound with the emgs if you eq them right. Besides, now that i actually have an alternative to emgs, i'm going to also base my decesion on customer service somewhat. Duncan took advantage of emg's shitty move of forcing us to router our guitars if we want actives, duncan has finally made that not the case



So, they don't sound the same? 
If you have to EQ another pickup to get the same sound, they don't sound the same 



SplinteredSoul said:


> You having problems with EMG customer service then? Try talking to Rick Hunt. He's my contact in the engineer's department, and he's been nothing but helpful for me. He even helped me in his own free time to design my own EMG electronics system, fully customising my Guitar beyond EMG specs.


No, he means EMG's marketing decisions, with their laziness to offer properly sized 7 string pickups. Duncan made active pickups us 7 string players dont need to route for. 
As far as price, they're around 180$ for a set.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 29, 2008)

i had no problems with their customer service, its just that they make you carve into your guitar if your a 7 string owner, all the other companies have normal sized pups that are interchangeable.

but as far as price, i think the blackouts new are about 190 or something like that, emgs are 100 bucks a peice, so bo's are actully cheaper i think. I ended up getting the emg's used and the blackouts used, and they cost about the same for me so i am able to sell the emg's and do a direct swap.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 29, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> So, they don't sound the same?
> If you have to EQ another pickup to get the same sound, they don't sound the same



Well, they are voiced the same, i mean, when you eq your recto and you bump up the highs and lows just a tad, it doesnt sound completely different, it still sounds the same, with just a small boost in certian areas. I know the eqing makes them technically different, but they just barley sound different, so close that its hard to tell the differance on recordings


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 29, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> So, they don't sound the same?
> If you have to EQ another pickup to get the same sound, they don't sound the same



Well, they are voiced the same, i mean, when you eq your recto and you bump up the highs and lows just a tad, it doesnt sound completely different, it still sounds the same, with just a small boost in certian areas, including volume a bit. I know the eqing makes them technically different, just barley


----------



## SplinteredSoul (May 29, 2008)

Good point that. 707's are huge, ugly, and you can't even alter the height. If I could choose a standard looking shape with a pickup surround on a 7 String, I absolutely would. Looks class every time.

EMG seem to work on a very typically business-like strategy (Schecter do too). They won't release anything necessarily practical or revolutionary, only that which they can guarantee will sell. They don't like to take risks. When I asked Rick at EMG if they were ever likely to sell 7 String Single coils, he responded with;

"I asked about single coil 7 string pups before, but my boss doesn't want to do it yet....The owner's response, when I ask him about something like a 7 string single coil pup, is "So how many thousand a month am I going to sell?"

I guess you can understand their viewpoint. It's all money and a risk at the end of the day, but I have to question the Chicken or the Egg situation here; if no one does it first, how will we know if they'll sell? If they'd at least open a forum on these company websites so we have a voice, they might get the answer they are looking for!?.


----------



## musicman2879 (May 29, 2008)

Ok i will try to clear this up a little better..If you ground the bridge the noise you get will be more from interference... I dont have any of my bridges grounded and I dont get any interference..i have to stand right next to the tv to get any....Grounding the bridge is also a major shock hazard. the only way i ground the bridge is if I use passives... read EMG's site.. they say not to ground the bridge either...Also to me the EMG's sound just like the BO's but with less low end Chunk..The Bo's just dont seem to be as harsh on the high end either.


----------



## SplinteredSoul (May 29, 2008)

musicman2879 said:


> to me the EMG's sound just like the BO's but with less low end Chunk..The Bo's just dont seem to be as harsh on the high end either.



So basically more mid-ranges? I wouldn't want any more low end on my C-7. My amp puts out enough to drown my bassist as it is lol. Thank god for EQ


----------



## budda (May 29, 2008)

"it sounds the same only there's more lows and highs"

 7oH you crack me up buddy


----------



## JohnnyCNote (May 30, 2008)

I took the plunge and ordered a pair: SEYMOUR DUNCAN 7-STRING BLACKOUTS PHASE 1 SET.

The guitar tech I used last said he likes them better than the EMG's. Based on that, plus what I read here and elsewhere, I chose the Blackouts. He wants $60 to install them, which sounds pretty reasonable. Stay tuned . . .


----------



## SplinteredSoul (May 30, 2008)

JohnnyCNote said:


> I took the plunge and ordered a pair: SEYMOUR DUNCAN 7-STRING BLACKOUTS PHASE 1 SET.
> 
> The guitar tech I used last said he likes them better than the EMG's. Based on that, plus what I read here and elsewhere, I chose the Blackouts. He wants $60 to install them, which sounds pretty reasonable. Stay tuned . . .



Cool stuff Jonny. I've already ordered my EMGTW's so it's a bit late for me to change my mind, but if the blackouts are awesome, I might have to consider them for later on.


----------



## JohnnyCNote (May 31, 2008)

Hopefully the EMG's will give you the sound you're looking for. I have a few other items on the list before I'm ready to debut any videos, but pics will be uploaded once I have the Blackouts installed . . .


----------



## SplinteredSoul (May 31, 2008)

I'm starting to get really interested in the BO's. Anyone know if they're tap/splittable and phase inverter-able?


----------



## Toshiro (May 31, 2008)

SplinteredSoul said:


> I'm starting to get really interested in the BO's. Anyone know if they're tap/splittable and phase inverter-able?



No and no.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 31, 2008)

EMG just came out with (coming out with?) 707's that are coil-tappable (well, basically. Same effect). Plus, still silent!

Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups | EMG-707TW


I want these babies.


----------



## musicman2879 (Jun 13, 2008)

I didnt put my BO's in any of the Ibanez. i sold Both of my Ibanez 7's and my C7. Got another Axe and put the BO's in it. and saving the other pair for god knows what.. I wouldnt go as far as saying I would replace my 707's with BO's.. I really like the way my 707's sound with the 18 volt mod. Much more crystal clarity then the BO's.. but now I have two 7's that sound completely different...I think its a night and Day comparison now.So yeah i am sure they might sound similar in the same guitar but when you have two totally different axes then the outcome is going to be different. This axe is solid hard maple thru neck.. and it has alot of low end and alot of mid.. If i pluck the low B it sounds like I am playing on a bass.. I love it. also here is a pic. i know my mounting rings are out of wack. i have ordered custom ones. So unless you are looking for more low end then stick with what you know you like cause that is a large chunk of change for some pups that I am sure most EMG user wont like.


----------

